# Oldies but goodies...



## Pyan (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone else have a favourite game that they just keep coming back to?

Even thought the new ones may be all shiny and cool, with ultra-realistic graphics and sound, is there that game from years ago that you keep on resurrecting, because the gameplay is still exciting, or there's always something new to find out about it?

For me, it's *Age of Empires II - The Conquerors Expansion*.

Overtaken by its own makers, support dropped years ago - for me, it's still one of the best real-time strategy games around. There's something about all those little Mangudai in particular, scurrying about the landscape...

Anyone else have an old-time favourite?


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Myst.
Sim City.
Doom.


----------



## Simple Simon (Apr 14, 2009)

I keep going back to Heroes of Might and Magic III. The gameplay is so enjoyable and laid back for a strategy game. I also enjoyed AoE II alot but I don't know what happened to the disk.


----------



## Grimward (Apr 14, 2009)

Graphics?  What graphics?  Oh, you mean that DOS character-cell that took over the entire screen....

Hack, now called nethack

Closest thing to D&D you could find in 1985.  <Hit the chest> "The chest smashes to splinters." <Search> "You find fruit juice....perhaps not what you were hoping for."  Hysterical.


----------



## Saeltari (Apr 14, 2009)

Baldurs Gate! 
I just found a dvd compilation with all 4 games, can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Rodders (Apr 14, 2009)

Jedi Knight 2 and Jedi Outcast. Superb game and story. I'm hoping that it will be available with an updated engine sooner or later.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Saeltari said:


> Baldurs Gate!
> I just found a dvd compilation with all 4 games, can't wait for it to get here!



Dude my kids love that game. They play it on the PC and game console (ps or x?) like made crazy.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Grimward said:


> Graphics?  What graphics?  Oh, you mean that DOS character-cell that took over the entire screen....
> 
> Hack, now called nethack
> 
> Closest thing to D&D you could find in 1985.  <Hit the chest> "The chest smashes to splinters." <Search> "You find fruit juice....perhaps not what you were hoping for."  Hysterical.



My older cousin was at college in cali back then so he used to hook me up with the 'live' txt gaming when I was..uh..really little...like..toddlerish..or unborn...anyways...lol....I try to explain it to my kids and they are like...wait..you actually had to TYPE? OMG! 

Jeez. I'm not THAT ancient!

PS: STUPID DOUBLE POSTING DEMON GOT ME!


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 14, 2009)

Road Rash! Yeah!

Grimey you are reminding me of my first love, Might and Magic 2. 
_Your party is walking through a forest, accompanied by high tech midi footstep bips. You take a step towards one of the endlessly identical trees only to be faced with this message:_
You have found the Door to H*ll. Open? [y] [n]
[y]
De doo de doo!!! _(Highly alarming midi combat noise, signifying imminent doom and probable loss of all your forest exploration, as you can only save the game from inside an inn, which can only be found in a town, all of which are far away. Such a game saving problem makes wandering monsters so much more alarming and exciting.)_
You are being attacked by:
1 Cat From H*ll
+99 Cats from H*ll
What would you like to do?
[F]ight *lock [C]ast [R]un [W]hatever the heck other options there were
[R][R][R][R] RRRRRUUUUNNNNNNNN!! Damn you run you idiot! I told you to run! Why aren't you running! (Madly hammering on the R key) And now you're dead you idiot!

I replayed and replayed Might and Magic 3, and I still replay the heck out of Might and Magic 6.

I'm with Simon about Heroes 3, I think that's the best of the series.*


----------



## Happy Joe (Apr 14, 2009)

Games that keep returning to my machine;
Crysis Demo + mods; good for a 20 minute game fix; shoot the Koreans then drive a hummer; offroad, back to the beach where you first encounter the Koreans.
Diablo II and LOD
Quake 2 + expansions
Serious Sam; First and Second Encounters
Sacred 1+ expansion
Titan Quest + expansion
Doom 3 + expansion + Classic Doom mod
Painkiller + expansions

Enjoy!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Apr 14, 2009)

I love _Ages of Empires_, too. I had the Gold version, I think, but it went missing. Sigh.

I also really like the Pokemon games; although there are new ones coming out pretty much every few months, I still like playing on the older versions that I have like _Red_ and _Crystal_. I think I also have _Emerald_ somewhere. Forgot about that one...

Recently I found free downloads of classic games I used to play on the Sega Megadrive. Games like _Golden Axe_ and _Streets of Rage_. Awesome. 

I always play _The Legend of Zelda: the Ocarina of Time_ on the N64 when I get the chance. I will _never_ tire of that game.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 14, 2009)

KOTOR. Oh, I also love the original Age of Empires! And Zork.


----------



## Keldaris (Apr 16, 2009)

Ocarina of time
Goldeneye
Donkey kong country
Mario 3
Age of wonders
Diablo 2 +LOD
Starcraft/broodwar
Kotor1/2
Max Payne
Arena/daggerfall/Morrowind
Ogre battle 64
chrono trigger
Final fantasy 4,7,9 ,tactics
Halo
Mario Kart
DOA 2


----------



## ktabic (Apr 16, 2009)

Dungeon Keeper. With the brilliant level introductions.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 16, 2009)

I loved Myst although its been many years since I played it. Also enjoyed Heroes of Might and Magic V1 and I keep on playing Sims (I just like creating madness and mayhem in their lives.
I also used to play Day of the Tentacle (Lucas Arts) it's funny if you havn't played it for awhile what you actually forget.
There were some great old games though..........


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 16, 2009)

Mainly RTS:

Blitzkrieg
C&Cs
Total War Series
Mechwarrior 4
Galactic Civizations 2 (on my dated laptop when away from home).


----------



## ManTimeForgot (Apr 17, 2009)

I continue to play telnet games on occasion, but retromud is probably the closest thing to one that I would say calls to me.

Diablo I has much better atmosphere than II (Hello, where did the music go?); though I still play both.

Fallout sings a siren song that I can't resist, but its sovereignty is merely a function of an even older titan of gaming: Wasteland! (which sometimes my dad and I still play even to this day).

For FPS Deus Ex (first one only though) is crazy cool.  I need to go find the discs for that game; its probably in the garage though...

I try not to play too many games though.  I get too caught up in them.  So its probably for the best that games like Diablo have to compete with Solitaire and Wii Fit in terms of time wasting (meaning it doesn't get more than an hour or so per day).



P.S. Galciv II is not a golden _oldie_.  That is still one of the best (if not the best) 4x strategy game out there (the fact that it is in space and I can load up a Babylon 5 mod not withstanding).

MTF


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 17, 2009)

ManTimeForgot said:


> P.S. Galciv II is not a golden _oldie_. *That is still one of the best* (if not the best) 4x strategy game out there (the fact that it is in space and I can load up a Babylon 5 mod not withstanding).
> 
> MTF


 
 Hmmm, 

_Still_: continuing now or in the future as in the _past_.

_Past_: of the time before the _present_.

_Present_: existing or happening _now_; current.


Now I can start looking at the word oldie and what many dictionaries quote it as meaning (_Informal_ an old song, film, or person), but I'm pretty sure I grasped what pyan was getting at when he asked his question:




pyan said:


> Anyone else have a favourite game that they just keep coming back to?
> 
> Anyone else have an old-time favourite?


 
As Gal Civ II was released around the beginning of 2007, I would pretty much say it's not one of the current game releases. Granted, it's no Space Invaders or Pac-Man, but neither are your choices. 
It is also a game that I have finished and gone back to 2 or 3 times. So please, let me choose what I have decided is one of my 'golden oldies' and you can stick to yours.


----------



## Pyan (Apr 17, 2009)

Now now...it's intended to be a fun, nostalgic thread. No need for criticism of anyone else's choice, and no need for any over-reaction to criticism...


I'd forgotten about some of my past favourites on the Spectrum and the Megadrive - I'd have to add in *Sonic the Hedgehog,* and *Jet-Set Willy*, both of which I have via emulator, and still play occasionally...


----------



## Saeltari (Apr 17, 2009)

Sid Meier's Pirates! I just recently tried steam and that was one of the ones I picked up there... I was hooked. Simple, but great fun!


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 17, 2009)

pyan said:


> Now now...it's intended to be a fun, nostalgic thread. No need for criticism of anyone else's choice, and no need for any over-reaction to criticism...
> 
> 
> I'd forgotten about some of my past favourites on the Spectrum and the Megadrive - I'd have to add in *Sonic the Hedgehog,* and *Jet-Set Willy*, both of which I have via emulator, and still play occasionally...


 

Pyan,

Now now.....I entered my choice as fun. Had I intended to receive criticism I would have gone to the critique section.

I may be mis-reading MTFs intention for his comments (a judgement made by past threads) and if so am wrong.

Will stop now.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok, another day another me. 
Before I start sounding Schizophrenic, I wish to apologize publicly for comments made publicly. I won’t go into the *many* reasons as to why it happened but all I intended was to log onto the Chrons and enjoy a few posts.
I think it didn’t help that one of my first posts was to lovecraftian who had taken some criticism to heart. After a reply post I then went to the ’Oldies but goodies’ post and found that MTF had decided to pass comment on a post regarding my choices.

The silly thing is had MTF said ‘in my opinion’, I don’t think I would have got so annoyed and I believe I read into it far more than was meant due to previous posts. Stupid!
Pyan, you were doing your job as a moderator (and probably, just as someone who didn’t want to see things get out of hand). I apologize to you, as creator of the thread and to the Chrons for ‘botching’ the thread; unacceptable.
I have sent an apology to MTF.


----------



## Pyan (Apr 18, 2009)

Don't worry about it, ST - water under the bridge...


----------

